# Recalibrate for New Computer?



## Jim Mohundro (Sep 25, 2008)

I’ve recently had my monitor and computer calibrated (Spyder 3):  MS XP Home Edition, P4 processor, NVIDIA graphics card), Maxtor hard drive (internal), in anticipation of the completion of construction of a new computer—which I’ll pick up today, and installation of Lightroom 2 which I have in hand but I’ve not installed in my current computer pending completion of its replacement.  The new computer’s hardware and OS:  MS XP Professional, Intel #84'' Core Duo processor, ATI graphics card and Seagate SATA II hard drive.  Do I need to recalibrate my PC and monitor for the new hardware and OS?


----------



## Denis Pagé (Sep 25, 2008)

Jim Mohundro said:


> ...Do I need to recalibrate my PC and monitor for the new hardware and OS?


*Definitely!*

Not only your spider program may asked you to adjust the buttons on your display but it did not record the adjustments into the monitor but rather in a file in your system, corresponding to physical adjustments on your monitor.

First, with a new video card, your monitor may respond differently; Second, you won't have the profile (file) from the old system. And even if you copy that file, it is not made to fit the new conditions.

And welcome Jim!


----------



## Jim Mohundro (Sep 25, 2008)

*PS re recalibration question*

All my data files will be transferred from the old computer to the new.  Since that includes email and utilities, e.g., Favorites, Windows appearance, etc, I would think that the default and the Spyder profiles would be transferred as well.  Maybe not?...


----------



## Denis Pagé (Sep 25, 2008)

Jim Mohundro said:


> All my data files will be transferred from the old computer to the new. Since that includes email and utilities, e.g., Favorites, Windows appearance, etc, I would think that the default and the Spyder profiles would be transferred as well. Maybe not?...


They WILL BE transferred. BUT! You told us that you are going from a nVidia video card to ATI. Hence, CALIBRATE AGAIN!

Anyway, as conditions are always changing, you should recalibrate once a month or so.


----------

